# Antifungal/Antibacteria spray?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What's a good inexpensive spray I can buy or make to use at the shows?
I was talking with some people at the kids show last weekend about it and wondered what you all use.
I know it's recommended to spray them down after they leave the ring and before they get on the trailer to come home. With the kids wanting to show more goats this year, I know there is more of a chance to carry home a germ. 
Last show we cleaned them and then used disinfectant spray on them lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. Hopefully someone can answer that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Some people use a very dilute bleach solution, although I think that some sort of vinegar would work just as well. I'm wondering if diluted tea tree oil wouldn't help either..although it has a very strong scent. I've never shown but these are the things that I would try.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, I was about to suggest Blu-Kote when I read the title, but I don't think it would work too well for a full-body spray. :laugh:


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Well, I was about to suggest Blu-Kote when I read the title, but I don't think it would work too well for a full-body spray. :laugh:


I almost did the same thing haha. Good thing I read the post carefully!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

And here are the glorious purple Boer goats! Complete with purple teeth and gums from itching themselves. :laugh:


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I would have to go to that show! ROFL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! I could just see it now. Well, at least my daughters little spotted goat wouldn't be all by herself on the bizarre coloring would she? lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The vet's office that i work at uses Parvosal. I think it's more for surfaces though. Before you put the goats in the pen you can spray down the pen with Parvosal. Then, before you put them in the trailer spray down the trailer and you'll be good to go. This way you don't have to use bleach water and worry about it being too concentrated.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We dont let them sniff butts or other noses.
I open mouth for bite check.
The minute they are unloaded at home we make em walk through very strong bleach water.
We also soak our own footwear.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would think a nolvasan solution would be good. Chlorahexadine as well. I know it's great for lots of things and Jeffers carries it. Easily put in a spray bottle and can hose them down with it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> I would think a nolvasan solution would be good. Chlorahexadine as well. I know it's great for lots of things and Jeffers carries it. Easily put in a spray bottle and can hose them down with it.


Didn't even think of Chlorohexidine! Chloroxylenol scrub would be even better. It's like a soap so you can bathe the goats in it. We use this when prepping for surgeries. Then because it's soap we use alcohol to wipe it off. This "sterilizes" the area (or animal in this case).


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I've heard that grapefruit seed extract diluted in some water and sprayed on works well for an antibacterial/antimicrobial. I haven't used it as a spray, but I did give one of my babies a few drops of GSE by mouth for some diarrhea (suspected bacterial) that wasn't going away, and she cleared up in a day, so I think it's great stuff.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You could also just wash them with antibacterial soap, then spray their feet with a disinfectant like bleach water, or something else commercial.


----------

